# BRANMAN, MATILDA III and SUPERMAN



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello, please can anyone help with any information on three tugs, 
involved in the WARSPITE drama in Mount's Bay 1947-1950.
I cannot identify MATILDA III involved 1947 ( maybe the METINDA III ex EMPIRE JEAN);
BRAHMAN which was involved in 1950 ( maybe built 1938; 230 tons );
or SUPERMAN which was involved in 1950 ( may be Seagoing Tug; 1933; 359 tons ).
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I have read through Mitchell and Sawyer's Empire ships, and I believe I now have identified that the newspaper reports are flawed, and that I now have the correct names of METINDA III and BRAHMAN, together witht their details.
I have very scant information on the tug SUPERMAN, laid down 1933 and completed 1939. owned by United Towing Company.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------

